# TT RS Propshaft collapse



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I hate to be one of the first on here to put my hand up and say my propshaft has failed, but it has 

And it went with an almighty bang! Thankfully included in Audis warranty is roadside assistance who ferried me 80 miles home on a low loader, with myself sat in the front clutching bearings which had spilled out from the centre knuckle joint.

I was provided with a brand new A3 S-Line TDI Sportback, which certainly makes for a lovely courtecy car. Audi have now been under the car and have confirmed centre knuckle joint of prop shaft has collapsed, along with bearings which have smashed their way out of the shaft itself 

Warranty are covering the part, but it is on back order 7-10 days :?

Just goes to show there are some dodgy shafts out there, or a batch not upto the task. I gather the latest cardan shaft is a revised stronger version. Clearly the haldex update on my car, did very little.

Hope this doesn't happen to anyone else, as its not a pleasant experience. But fortunately warranty to the rescue!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Christ! Not ideal brad but at least now you can have piece of mind knowing a stronger version, good for many launches is going to be in there. Were you driving the car hard or just normal load pulling away?


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Suppose it could of been alot worse mate and Audi are handling it professionally, you'll be back on the road doing some nice launch controls starts in no time!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

They haven't questioned your mods Brad ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Worrying for anyone buying a second hand RS


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If i was Audi, i would check for mods and maps then tell you to Fu.. Off, if found to be modded.
Im afraid that there are a few RS boys on here that have had free rides on the back of warranties.
You break it, you pay it.
Steve


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

As said above, lucky that this is being covered under warranty considering your mods

I wonder how Jays car will get on running stage 3 considering your launch control starts at stage 2 have lunched the prop!

I guess Mitchys car was a good' un! :lol:

Best of luck getting it sorted mate


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> If i was Audi, i would check for mods and maps then tell you to Fu.. Off, if found to be modded.
> Im afraid that there are a few RS boys on here that have had free rides on the back of warranties.
> You break it, you pay it.
> Steve


i couldnt agree more....after jacking up the power and doing numerous launches down a drag strip these people then go running to Audi expecting them to pay when their car breaks, of course it's going to break if you push through more power than it was designed to handle...Audi should tell them to do one.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Brad.
This is happening to some standard cars,so it's not just tuning related.
It seems like it's a matter of luck, which is not a nice


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I think Audi have done the right thing, in this particular case a modified car shouldn't matter.

As Jay commented, there are known issues to have occurred with unmodified cars, both TTRS and RS3.

Audi are aware some cars have a problem and have released the haldex controller update to try and reduce the possibility of failure.

If there is any chance a component can fail on a standard car, a modified car should definitely not be penalised if it suffers the same issue.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

powerplay said:


> I think Audi have done the right thing, in this particular case a modified car shouldn't matter.
> 
> As Jay commented, there are known issues to have occurred with unmodified cars, both TTRS and RS3.
> 
> ...


agreed, I also believe that my car was manufactured during the period that the suspected bad batch of shafts were fitted.

Dayer2910 and V6RUL appear to be haters and seem to like to bark the same stuff when these things happen. You buy an expensive car, in warranty, you pay your money, and ensure your chosen dealership service the car and they in turn tend to look after you! Its in the dealers interest to do the work, and if its a part that is known for failure as well as audi attempting to prevent this failure then the more inclined they are to help out.

In this instance, Harrogate Audi and the Audi Roadside Assist have been brilliant! everything happened quickly and they are keeping in touch! Cannot moan at all! Very professional.

Looking forward to getting my baby back 

For those asking, just pulled away from a junction fairly hard in first.... and BANG! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

What is the manufacturing date range for the suspected dodgy shafts?

Just wondering if this is a factor in my dealer's insistence I have the update done, even though I signed a form to say not to!

I think my car's build date was Jan/Feb 2011


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

did you manage to snap any pictures,or ask your dealer to take a couple,
Would be interesting to see the actual break


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Brad, not a nice experience I'm sure.

Hope it all gets sorted quickly.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

sorry to hear of the propshaft. Did it broke during a launch, hard driving or just suddenly?

I'm very very anxious now with my propshaft/cardan, because it makes a lot of noise now (bearings???). My dealer nows it's modded and was making an issue already, before it has snapped already, because they think it should be replaced before it snaps :/.

You sure the new ones are uprated from the current/previous ones?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

2 things here.

Audi has a choice on a modded car, if they believe the mod contributed to the component failure, then they have the right to refuse the claim. It shows good sense not to, a helps foster a good customer relationship. That's to be applauded.
On the other hand, if the mod was causing multiple failures on the same vehicle then I think any of us would accept it if they refused a claim.

Also would appreciate the OP or anyone with the info can post up if this is just an RS issue or not, as my drive train is become decidedly noisey and clonky and something is about to break on my TTS soon.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Audi are clearly aware of an issue with prop shaft failures, whether modded or stock, hence the reason for the Haldex update. I see no reason to refuse warranty work in this case on a part which should be engineered way beyond stock power levels if the car has been mapped by a reputable tuner who works within the safety parameters of the components.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TootRS said:


> Audi are clearly aware of an issue with prop shaft failures, whether modded or stock, hence the reason for the Haldex update. I see no reason to refuse warranty work in this case on a part which should be engineered way beyond stock power levels if the car has been mapped by a reputable tuner who works within the safety parameters of the components.


Amen brother!

This prop shaft is common to TTRS and RS3. Not TTS.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

CWM3 said:


> 2 things here.
> 
> Audi has a choice on a modded car, if they believe the mod contributed to the component failure, then they have the right to refuse the claim. It shows good sense not to, a helps foster a good customer relationship. That's to be applauded.
> On the other hand, if the mod was causing multiple failures on the same vehicle then I think any of us would accept it if they refused a claim.
> ...


From what I gather it's only a problem on TT RS/RS 3


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Is this just a problem with the old TTRS`S or should i be very worried?


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

TootRS said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > 2 things here.
> ...


Thanks guys,


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

the part used will be the same,but if it was just a batch fitted to cars built at a certain time,then ,no.
At the moment I think it could happen to anyone,otherwise,why the update ?


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

jaybyme said:


> the part used will be the same,but if it was just a batch fitted to cars built at a certain time,then ,no.
> At the moment I think it could happen to anyone,otherwise,why the update ?


Thanks for the update, now i`m shiting myself but then again mines a manual and not S Tronic so no launch control that might help [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't forget there are plenty of cars around that have had a hard life without propshaft issues
Just look at the way JC has launched his car as well


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

ROBH49 said:


> Is this just a problem with the old TTRS`S or should i be very worried?


I gather they have an uprated shaft now, which will be fitted to later models...


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this just a problem with the old TTRS`S or should i be very worried?
> ...


So i take it that mine doesn`t have the uprated shaft then? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Rob yours should be ok, think its more of an issue with S Stronic cars. The only manual I know is Povs but he has always quite rough with his car


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

ROBH49 said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > ROBH49 said:
> ...


good chance it does pal. If the rumour of uprated shaft is true...


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

[
I gather they have an uprated shaft now, which will be fitted to later models...[/quote]

So i take it that mine doesn`t have the uprated shaft then? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif][/quote]

good chance it does pal. If the rumour of uprated shaft is true...[/quote]

Thanks Tony thats good to know, i drive the car like miss F*****G daisy anyway i`m getting 29 miles to the gallon. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

ROBH49 said:


> Thanks Tony_ (the names Brad )_thats good to know, i drive the car like miss F*****G daisy anyway i`m getting 29 miles to the gallon. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


prop shaft is least of your worries then :roll:


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah i wish. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Loads of stock TTRS and rs3 have had propshafts go, some with under 1k miles, even the s3 guys have had failures so maybe some of the non TTRS owners should wind their necks in!!!!

Is it worrying for second hand TTRS owners? Not really, part if the game if you drive a 4wd torque monster hard. Same issues on GTR's that are driven properly, except they usually take out the gearbox's, my mates had 3 new ones from Nissan in 3 years...

I had a new propshaft a year ago on my coupe, and the roadster had a new prop 3 months ago. All covered no quibble, Audi are aware there have been issues.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> Loads of stock TTRS and rs3 have had propshafts go, some with under 1k miles, even the s3 guys have had failures so maybe some of the non TTRS owners should wind their necks in!!!!
> 
> Is it worrying for second hand TTRS owners? Not really, part if the game if you drive a 4wd torque monster hard. Same issues on GTR's that are driven properly, except they usually take out the gearbox's, my mates had 3 new ones from Nissan in 3 years...
> 
> I had a new propshaft a year ago on my coupe, and the roadster had a new prop 3 months ago. All covered no quibble, Audi are aware there have been issues.


Dont beat around the bush Jase! :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

ROBH49 said:


> Is this just a problem with the old TTRS`S or should i be very worried?


I had a new propshaft on my S, after it collapsed, it was with something like 380 miles on the clock


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

V6 mustangs are limited to 120mph cause if you go faster the driveshafts fail hahah booooooom


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

yup, sounded a lot like that but setting off in first gear :?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it just me that's not happy talking about "uprated shafts"?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TootRS said:


> Is it just me that's not happy talking about "uprated shafts"?


if it makes you uncomfortable!?

:lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

What was the period that the suspected bad batch of shafts were fitted? mine is a December 2010 build. You haven't had the best of luck lately with that car have you!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

unsure of dates. I just gather from speaking to various people that this is the case...

I could be wrong... All Rs shafts could be crap, and in the event of them going there might be an uprated version, on the other hand, there may not... we will see.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, well at least I know what it is now if I hear an almighty BANG! :lol:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Do we needs to start waving these uprated shafts around?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TootRS said:


> Do we needs to start waving these uprated shafts around?


that is optional, theres a chance that our uprated *RS* shafts could upset or even injure non RS owners...

Caution must be taken, but TTF will not be liable for spillages or people with Yellow rag tops whinging about girth of shafts :-*


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

Wondering whether to hold off on the stage 2 now.....

My extended warranty is in dispute, due to ownership transfer etc


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

DrTroy said:


> Wondering whether to hold off on the stage 2 now.....
> 
> My extended warranty is in dispute, due to ownership transfer etc


Your car is manual though, doubt you would really have any issues, certainly few relating to remap and prop shaft. My car has launch control, which is pretty violent, and has been used a lot!

Get it mapped before you change it :wink:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Just as easy to break the shaft on a manual I'd say, you can launch at higher revs and it's much harder to launch it correctly.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> > Do we needs to start waving these uprated shafts around?
> ...


hahaha...you RS boys make me laugh, if you want a car with 400,500,600 bhp then why not buy a car with that power from the start instead of tweaking a car that was designed for 360bhp?

of course you'll have issues when pushing through more power on standard components that weren't designed for that, if Audi wanted the RS to have 400,500,600 bhp they would have uprated all the other components such as propshafts, brake discs etc to take it wouldn't they?

If you want to mod your car and thrash it down the strip thats fine but i don't understand how you can cry constantly when it breaks and expect Audi to pick up the bill on warranty thats all...


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

as said,more standard cars have had the same issue.
There are plenty of VAG cars running with huge HP that have no problems,and I don't think parts on the RS are made to a lower spec.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't think Brad is crying at all [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

And if you read all that has been said here and before it's not just modded or strip cars that are affected it's across the range


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

At the end of the day we are all TT drivers! Can't we all just get a long...... ????

Audi are paying great! At the end of the day mod or not we all enjoy our cars


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

digital_dreamer said:


> At the end of the day we are all TT drivers! Can't we all just get a long...... ????
> 
> Audi are paying great! At the end of the day mod or not we all enjoy our cars


WELL THATS NO FUN IS IT...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

No car is invincible parts wise, modded or not. It's just a case of whether the percentage of it happening is increased or not through mods or driving setup, hell it even says in the brochure that launching can be detrimental to your car so why do they include it as standard? so they can make some bucks once the car falls apart lol


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Patrizio72 said:


> No car is invincible parts wise, modded or not. It's just a case of whether the percentage of it happening is increased or not through mods or driving setup, hell it even says in the brochure that launching can be detrimental to your car so why do they include it as standard? so they can make some bucks once the car falls apart lol


after the warranty period is up, dont you mean..
Steve


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > No car is invincible parts wise, modded or not. It's just a case of whether the percentage of it happening is increased or not through mods or driving setup, hell it even says in the brochure that launching can be detrimental to your car so why do they include it as standard? so they can make some bucks once the car falls apart lol
> ...


YUP! lol


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

All sorted, the beast is back on the road.

Gotta love audi warranty :wink:

Saved me a fortune, think the warranty bill was in excess of £2.5k 

Im sure Dayer is pleased for me :-*


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Good to hear that! Great they just repared it, no questions asked, no problems. Means that they think it's not map related too.

Do you know if they just replaced it with the same part, or with an uprated shaft?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

new part number = new prop I guess


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad to hear it got sorted mate :wink:

Time to get out on the road and enjoy again!


----------



## Sverige Fart (Jul 19, 2009)

mattchaps said:


> Glad to hear it got sorted mate :wink:
> 
> Time to get out on the road and enjoy again!


+1


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

nice one Brad,would be really interesting to see if there are any differences between old and new.
Just saying,as the updated discs have a different part number but seem exactly the same as the old.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Time will tell, enjoy the ride again!


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> All sorted, the beast is back on the road.
> 
> Gotta love audi warranty :wink:
> 
> ...


 lol. ecstatic..... And can't wait for the next instalment of drama, so far we had, 1 x rejected car, squeaks and rattles, brakes, smoking exhaust down the drag strip, loss of power and propshafts, maybe the next time the engine goes boom and Audi get to subsidise your sorry ass again


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Dayer2910 said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > All sorted, the beast is back on the road.
> ...


Theyve got your email address, theyll keep you posted pal :-*


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Too late,Audi already replaced an engine that they new was mapped in the US


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

This might be of use to some people on here, who are so squeaky perfectly clean and upstanding that they have never, ever, in their entire life broken any rule, not even 'bent' one a little.

http://policewitness.com/

fill your boots.

(RS drivers are of course the only people ever to break the law)


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> Too late,Audi already replaced an engine that they new was mapped in the US


you know i only wind him up cause he bites so much.....i don't care if Audi paid or not


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

moncler1 said:


> This might be of use to some people on here, who are so squeaky perfectly clean and upstanding that they have never, ever, in their entire life broken any rule, not even 'bent' one a little.
> 
> http://policewitness.com/
> 
> ...


Jeesus! :roll:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Woah!!!

If anybody tried 'police witness' me they would get a smack in the mouth. Some people are so goddamn pathetic


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I have one fitted for any accidents and insurance claims, but certainly not for grassing people up...

Dayer, perhaps a grass up camera would be up your street?


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

It makes me sick that audi have paid out for this claim when you only have yourself to blame

This kind of behaviour only hurts us hardworking innocent people and bumps up the cost of our cars

I can't be the only person to think this ?????


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> I have one fitted for any accidents and insurance claims, but certainly not for grassing people up...
> 
> Dayer, perhaps a grass up camera would be up your street?


Tick tock tick tock tick tock....waiting for the next claim


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I've had a new set of brakes, front bumper respray due to lacquer peel around a stone chip as well as a full correction detail after they "valeted" my car after being specifically asked not to. Warranty is up in 25days, thinking of extending it though.


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Demessiah said:


> It makes me sick that audi have paid out for this claim when you only have yourself to blame
> 
> This kind of behaviour only hurts us hardworking innocent people and bumps up the cost of our cars
> 
> I can't be the only person to think this ?????


So you wouldn't claim for something if you could??


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Demessiah said:


> It makes me sick that audi have paid out for this claim when you only have yourself to blame
> 
> This kind of behaviour only hurts us hardworking innocent people and bumps up the cost of our cars
> 
> I can't be the only person to think this ?????


Yes


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

To all the people complaining, I would like to see you willingly fork out if you were in the same situation....

Yes his car modded, the shaft may have failed due to the car being modded or because there is a problem with it.

Nobody here knows which it is for sure?!

At the end of the day, Audi have decided to cover it under warranty and that's up to them, not anyone else!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Amen


----------



## lee3272 (Aug 29, 2013)

Worries i havent found my car yet still looking where would i stand if i bought a car private out of warranty and the prop went if this is a known issue to audi where would i stand?


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

lee3272 said:


> Worries i havent found my car yet still looking where would i stand if i bought a car private out of warranty and the prop went if this is a known issue to audi where would i stand?


....on the side of the road with a knackered car


----------



## lee3272 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dayer2910 said:


> lee3272 said:
> 
> 
> > Worries i havent found my car yet still looking where would i stand if i bought a car private out of warranty and the prop went if this is a known issue to audi where would i stand?
> ...


Im so unlucky with cars at moment this would probably happen ive only just got my money from Cardiff Audi for selling me Duff A5 3.0 tdi after 3 weeks haggling


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just an update on this, although the issues are common to the RS, the judder, vibration issues I have had have been traced to the collapse of the propshaft bushes and bearings. Audi cam shows the bearing/bushes disintegrating.

Stock TTS 22k miles.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I shall say a little prayer for you guys


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm afraid mine popped today  After weeks without a launch I wanted to do a launch just before I'll have my winter tyre change. Launched it and the car went crazy. Only wheelspin, revlimiter etc.... couldn't get away. Had major wheelspin before so wasn't really shocked by then. Then tried to give it a go in 2nd gear, but also major wheelspin. Obvious no traction to the rear tyres. Drove slowly and heared a ticking noise from the rear diff. Luckily my Audi garage was just 1 km away so drove it in straight away. 
They are currently checking the car, but I'm afraid it snapped.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

That sucks, only launched my manual a couple of times but that's all I'm doing, really can't be arsed to kill the propshaft and clutch for the sake of some timings on vbox. Shouldn't be doing it with a manual in the first place! lol


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Another one,it really is a matter of luck whether the prop holds when doing launches.
I did contact this company a while back,and they said they would be very interested in adding a prop for the TTRS to their program,if someone could supply them with a spare prop.
http://www.pstds.com/


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Joerek said:


> I'm afraid mine popped today  After weeks without a launch I wanted to do a launch just before I'll have my winter tyre change. Launched it and the car went crazy. Only wheelspin, revlimiter etc.... couldn't get away. Had major wheelspin before so wasn't really shocked by then. Then tried to give it a go in 2nd gear, but also major wheelspin. Obvious no traction to the rear tyres. Drove slowly and heared a ticking noise from the rear diff. Luckily my Audi garage was just 1 km away so drove it in straight away.
> They are currently checking the car, but I'm afraid it snapped.


That's not good! Have you had the recent haldex controller update?


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

powerplay said:


> Joerek said:
> 
> 
> > I'm afraid mine popped today  After weeks without a launch I wanted to do a launch just before I'll have my winter tyre change. Launched it and the car went crazy. Only wheelspin, revlimiter etc.... couldn't get away. Had major wheelspin before so wasn't really shocked by then. Then tried to give it a go in 2nd gear, but also major wheelspin. Obvious no traction to the rear tyres. Drove slowly and heared a ticking noise from the rear diff. Luckily my Audi garage was just 1 km away so drove it in straight away.
> ...


Yes, I did had this update!

Garage called me back. Confirmed that the propshaft is broken. They ordered a new one. Would be a couple of days according to them. For the next days I'll be driving a Polo 

Car is almost 2 years old so hoping for everything under gaurantee. Garage knows it's tuned and was making a deal out of it months ago...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> Another one,it really is a matter of luck whether the prop holds when doing launches.
> I did contact this company a while back,and they said they would be very interested in adding a prop for the TTRS to their program,if someone could supply them with a spare prop.
> http://www.pstds.com/


Sounds like a worthwhile development


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS (Mar 18, 2013)

http://store.redlinespeedworx.com/produ ... dware_.htm


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Assuming the shaft it self but, you'd think the bolts would sheer off first...

Hope mine never goes! lol i'm out of warrenty now.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Just went to the garage. It wasn't actually the propshaft that collapsed, but the shaft to the rear right wheel. Actually 'hoped' it was the propshaft so I would have a decent one in return, now I'll still be afraid the left one or the prop will snap anytime soon...

They will sent me some pictures of it soon


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

But all under warranty and no complaints about the number of launches?


----------



## scottitoohotti (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry to be ignorant but does this exclude TTS and other Quattro TT's? Or is it same propshaft on all models and issue is due to higher power output?


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

There is no insight in the number of launches, as far as I know. And even if it's visible somehow, how does it matter. There is no max launches per year in the manual 

And it's warranty work


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah wasn't aware yours is a manual. Glad that it's being fixed under warranty.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

interesting that the problems are all through the drive train.
Mostly props,JC's bolts sheering,now your shaft ?
Looks like even if an uprated prop and bolts are fitted,we can expect it to fail somewhere else.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

TT-driver said:


> Ah wasn't aware yours is a manual. Glad that it's being fixed under warranty.


No, I have S-Tronic  But I said that there is nothing in the manual that says you may not launch more than X times a month/year


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah oh, wasn't awake this morning then. Had a short night sleep, too busy with the window regulator topic yesterday evening.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think this may have happened to me today. Car is a manual, hard launch, some strange noises from the back. Car drives ok at normal speed but anything over 60 and the whole car starts vibrating. Sounds a lot like what you guys are describing. Shitting myself as car is 7 months out of warranty. Any advice?


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Advice is to bring it to a garage asap


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I would drive it as little as possible untill fully checked out , what is the mileage on ?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Just ticked over 40k, but bought the car with 11k on it. Will be taking it along to audi first thing tomorrow


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Is your car standard ? Slightly worrying for me as my car is 2010 manual with 39k


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear the issues!

Never good.

But, i have to ask. After spending your hard earned milk and honey on a great car. When it reached the end of the standard factory warranty WHY did you not enquire and take out the additional Audi main dealer warranty?

It costs approx £35 per month for an RS and covers you/the car for every item in the same way as if the car was new (accept water damage).....


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Seriously regretting it now. Never got round to it, surely they should be willing to do something considering it's happened to a few ttrs/rs3


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

sounds like youve spun the prop.

Its not that bad, just buy the prop and swap it over. Swapping the prop itself takes 30 mins.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

billyali86 said:


> Seriously regretting it now. Never got round to it, surely they should be willing to do something considering it's happened to a few ttrs/rs3


Sorry to hear your news may have a chance of a goodwill gesture if you use the same Audi Dealership for all your servicing and repairs or might even be worth a letter to Audi CS after you know the damage as you have said failures have occurred on the RS3/TTRS Platform.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> sounds like youve spun the prop.
> 
> Its not that bad, just buy the prop and swap it over. Swapping the prop itself takes 30 mins.


What sort of cost am I looking at J?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Real Thing said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously regretting it now. Never got round to it, surely they should be willing to do something considering it's happened to a few ttrs/rs3
> ...


Fingers crossed! Car has always been taken to Glasgow Audi for everything. All services are always done on time. Haldex service that is due at 40k was done a few months back


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Once you get it all resolved.

Ask your Audi dealer to give the car a full inspection as you would like to look at taking out the extended warranty.

On my last Audi my dealer mentioned that as long as the same garage had looked after the car and knew its full history and were able to give the car a full once over they were happy to initiating the extended warranty.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Suzuka said:


> Once you get it all resolved.
> 
> Ask your Audi dealer to give the car a full inspection as you would like to look at taking out the extended warranty.
> 
> On my last Audi my dealer mentioned that as long as the same garage had looked after the car and knew its full history and were able to give the car a full once over they were happy to initiating the extended warranty.


Will do James, in Audi at the moment. Have spoken to the service manager who seems very willing to help. Been out on a road test and the issue was apparent straight away. Over 60 and the whole interior starts vibrating. A technicians got it up on the ramp at the moment


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

One of the bolts on the prop has sheared, the other one is ready to go. They will order new bolts and fit them. Hopefully that solves the problem!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

billyali86 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like youve spun the prop.
> ...


From Audi about 1500, but if not under warranty I'd ring TPS and get a price for a prop and then just add a hours labour on top


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

bump, what are early symptoms? my car started clunking/banging while decelerating in gear, its not a constant thing

scenario: ~4k rpm let off the accelerator completely, will hear 3-4 sudden/fast bangs clunks and it stops, continues decelerating without noise, it happens as soon as you let off the go pedal, also doesnt happen every single time, never happens when accelerating


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

ok, driveshaft seems to have shit the fan just now


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Update: bolts will not solve the problem as prop is f*cked. New one ordered. Audi uk have decided to cover 70% of the cost and Glasgow Audi will cover the other 30%. Leaves me with labour. About £220, can't really complain about that!


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

billyali86 said:


> Update: bolts will not solve the problem as prop is f*cked. New one ordered. Audi uk have decided to cover 70% of the cost and Glasgow Audi will cover the other 30%. Leaves me with labour. About £220, can't really complain about that!


lad your getting it sorted for a relatively small fee.

I trust your now going to get the extended warranty....


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Car will not be ready till Mon/tue.

Will have a chat with them about extended warranty when collecting


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

billyali86 said:


> Update: bolts will not solve the problem as prop is f*cked. New one ordered. Audi uk have decided to cover 70% of the cost and Glasgow Audi will cover the other 30%. Leaves me with labour. About £220, can't really complain about that!


Sounds like a fair result good customer service from Audi


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

billy, is your car standard or tuned? And if tuned, was the dealer aware? I'm having many problems with my dealer knowing its tuned and warranty.

Great that Audi is covering for 70% of the costs. Until now, because my dealer knows it's tuned, audi has covered 0% of the 7000 euros spent on broken stuff (new ecu, new camshaft, new homokinetic) while the car WAS under warranty...


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

update, turns out driveshaft is fine, here was the problem, rear diff grenaded, too much 300kph too often i guess :evil:

dealer says never seen this before ever

i declined the haldex update 3 times now haha


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like something let go there, would be nice to know the exact cause.
That's definitely the first time I've seen anything like that happen.


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

remember me Jay we met in Germany, Canada plates

I will find out what broke


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi
yeah,remember,have trouble remembering Forum user names though,especially with those that have a different name in every Forum.
So how did this happen ?,just bang one day and that was it,or was it under launch ?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't get car back till Tuesday now. But they are giving a new s3 for the day to play in on Monday


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

Exact same thing happened in my old s3 8p. Ended up getting a 2nd hand diff / haldex from a 10 plate s3 for £350 - worked perfect and quite easy to fit...


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

What is it that fucks it up? Launching the car or just accelerating hard all the time ?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Launching the car hard basically. The launch in a tt rs and the rs3 ( both of which have suffered this) can be quite violent


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh I see iv only launch mine twice and got a clutch smell hopefully haven't damaged it  glad you've got yours sorted how many times did you launch yours ?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Not sure to be honest :S

Getting a clean launch is hard, something has to take the strain, it'll either be the clutch or the tyres, if not then then gearbox or the prop!

When the prop snapped it was on a dry day with almost new Michelin PSS which are quite grippy


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah , I'll take it easy with mine from now on , my cars done 40 k on a 2010 plate so it's not new or low mileage anymore lol


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > I think Audi have done the right thing, in this particular case a modified car shouldn't matter.
> ...


What was the period the faulty ones were manufactured?


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Launched my car for 250+ times (wild guess) but so far only a homokinetic exploded during a launch, but still on stock propshaft.

http://store.redlinespeedworx.com/product-p/audi_ttrs_prop_shaft_hardware_.htm

Would these be worth getting to avoid snapping the propshaft?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Car still with Audi!



















Had great fun this though, definitely exceeded my expectations!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

billyali86 said:


> Car still with Audi!
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


Try a few hard launches, see what happens :lol:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Joerek said:


> Launched my car for 250+ times (wild guess) but so far only a homokinetic exploded during a launch, but still on stock propshaft.
> 
> http://store.redlinespeedworx.com/product-p/audi_ttrs_prop_shaft_hardware_.htm
> 
> Would these be worth getting to avoid snapping the propshaft?


I thought about these,but then decided on just keeping an eye on the standard bolts and replacing them now and then.
Fitting strengthened bolts could put extra stress on other more expensive components.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

True, but how came at billy's he cat snapped bolts AND propshaft needs to be replaced too?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I imagine as the bolts snap the prop ends get damaged as well and it's all one unit.So the whole propshaft has to be replaced.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Joerek said:


> True, but how came at billy's he cat snapped bolts AND propshaft needs to be replaced too?


As jay said, I think the prop was warped at the ends because the bolts didn't shear cleanly, took them 3 bloody days just to remove the bolts! Only to discover that the prop was warped


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Shug750S said:


> billyali86 said:
> 
> 
> > Car still with Audi!
> ...


Lol tried a few launches, seems quite tame compared to the tt rs


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

pics


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you find out exactly what broke first.Where's the small differential gear come from ?


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

i think something let go from those inner gears you can see that cog came from

probably not from stress, but whatever clips or bolt holds things in place might have failed, i dunno

you can see it started grinding against that cover the broke off from the inside


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

More than likely an unlucky one off then.
Hopefully you still have warranty ?


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

i do but its not valid in europe, $5k for a new one, i bought a used one for now 1500km on it supposedly, so far so good for $700, returning back to canada end of the year hopefully it lasts until then


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

suffeks said:


> $5k for a new one,


Ouch!

Do your pictures show all the parts of the broken diff that you have?
There should be at least two of the planet gears (the loose cog), a shaft on which they rotate and the cast steel diff cage appears to be broken and missing part of it.

I'd guess that it was the planet gear shaft that was grinding a way at the aluminium casing until it went bang.


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

ya i dont have any more parts, i assume a few i lost on the road somewhere as it happened


----------

